# Opinions on Script in a Seal of Solomon



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

This is the 4th Pentacle of Saturn. I just sketched it out freehand with a pencil I sharpened with my son's pocket knife so yeah it's rough. And I know the circles are not actually circles. However, I was wondering opinions on what lettering to actually use in the pentacle, which looks the best.\

It's for a long term project, I am teaching myself to scrimshaw bones from animals we use on our farm. Hopefully for eventual resale. ETA: transliterated actually on the pentacle, Paleo script below, and modern script at the bottom.


----------

